# crosstraining



## Manny (Dec 3, 2010)

There is a chance next january I will take some karate classes. My Kenpo Karate sensei told me he has to move his dojo from the actual location to his house that is in the other side of my city, so I email my friend Daniel who is a black belt in Okinawan Karate and in Budo Taijutsu and asked him about his schedules. Budo Taijutsu is the same days I teach TKD so it's no possible but karate classes can be done.

Daniel told me he will teach me Okinawan karate in a special way (clasic I think), so maybe this could help me to develop stronger hand techs that could be a nice cuople to my korean kicks.

Manny


----------

